# green and basin trip, amazing!



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Before i begin this little spiel, i must warn everyone who reads it.... NEVER under any circumstances, even if it involves life and limb, NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER let orvis1 row a drift boat.... that being said on we go... 

i made it to Dripping Springs around 6 am friday morning to a nice cool morning, set up camp, called orvis1 to make sure everything was set and started fishing... at 8am near the boat launch by the **** i made my first cast and hooked into a rainbow all of 10 inches, but pretty colored... i walked down stream about 2 miles casting every where i could until a certain guide service named Old Moes, kept running their drift boats over my line, or would row their boat within inches of where i was casting and then proceed to tell me they were fishing this hole.... wow, what A-holes, and it was only them, all other guys would say excuse me, or ask if they could fish the hole i was fishing when i was done. 

anyway i caught one or two little tiny dinks here and there, and around noon i hiked back up to the truck and headed to camp to grab a sammy and a quick nap. around 3 i went to little hole and there was a crazy BWO hatch popping off. i hooked up with a few more tiny fish there, but again all dinks, largest fish of the day for me was all of 11 inches, maybe 12.. 

by now its around 6pm and i went back to camp and waited for orvis1 and stevo to show up. once they got there and we got camp set up we crashed. 

saturday came bright and early, we were on the river around 0715... i hooked up with the first 2 fish, both bows, on a streamer from the far shore... both went about 14, but had the fattest bellies i have ever seen, see pic. orvis1 caught a dink bow on his very first cast with a jig TD made him. we countined down pulling off at every sweet looking spot we found. orvis1 would pick up one or two on his jig, me one on a streamer, lose one on a nymph rig, and stevo nothing yet. 

we pulled over for lunch about 1pm and there is when i got big the first regualr (16 to 17 ionch) brown of the trip. we moved down and i picked up one more regualr decent sized brwon and then that was it for me for the day. we found a back water eddy that had current running in both directions, and stevo finally picked up his first bow, and then 2 casts later another one that flipped out of his hand before we could get a pick. 

i rowed mother in law and the rock garden and got us behinde a boulder where orvis1 was flipping a jig and caught a **** nice brown... that was the last fish of the trip and where the fun begins. orvis1 wanted to row the rest of the river since the technical stuff. we get going through a few fun riffles and banging off rocks some how, he managed to paint a bullseye on a boat 50 yards away and try to hit it, and he had success!!! everyone was fine and we were all laughing about it, even the other boat.. we then proceed down river heading to the restrooms and he manages to find the only rock in the middle of the river and puts the boat on it sideways, which allows us to take on a ton of water, me to have 2 drops of pee come out, and almost flip us... luckily stevo and i were quick thinking and shifted our weight and the water spit us out. he than managed to almost mow down a wading angler.... never again lol.. 

sunday we went up into the basin and had a friggen blast. while the other two guys were rigging tubes i was casting a streamer and nailed the first spawning bow, and man talk about colors... we trolled streamers around and i caught a bow that went about 12 inches, but had a gigantic hump on it, see the pic, it looked like a salmon. 

once we all came in for lunch orvis1 went back out on his tube and caught a total of 13 from there, all fat and around 18 inches, these trout would pull him in his tube. stevo and i chronimid fished from shore and had a freaking blast. those fish fight harder than any other rainbow i have ever caught. we were catching them on every thing from 22 zebra midges below a larva, to clouser minnows, to scuds and leeches. the first lake we stopped at we were coated in scuds, see pic. 

orvis1 got the big fish of the day from the lake the squirted knuckle children all over him, it was a beauty buck bow, see pic (orvis1 has). 

We ended up leaving there at 7pm on the nose and i dident get home until 1158pm. 

this trip was an absolute blast!!!! even though i only went to two of them, i am hooked on those high mountain lakes!! its quiet, pretty, and you have a chance some nice sized fish with a ton of color!! 

i am at work so when i get home i will post the pics i have.... orvis1 has the rest of the pictures and will hopefully post the rest he took. great fishing, great food, great time, cant wait to do it again!!!!! 

enjoy!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i have to give a shout out to Doug of Trout Creek flies, he went above and beyond to make sure we were well taken care of, and because of that he will always have my buisness!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes there is certainly no danger of me becoming a river guide ever! I am grateful we had a pro in the boat that can get us home safely, and stevo did good rowing us through one rapid as well. I think I will stick to the banks or in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing LOL :mrgreen: Had great company and some decent fish as well I got home about 11:15 and I have the pics at home I will post them up to this thread at a later date. Love the high country can't wait to get out again soon!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL, I am just dying thinking of orvis trying to row that boat down there. Next time get him a motor, he should do fine. Great report, can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice guys! I'm glad those bows wintered well up there. I'll be up to look soon. CANT WAIT FOR PICS!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

not to say i dident run into any rocks, but man it was freaking funny when STEVO bet orvis1, 100 bucks he wouldent hit the guy wade fishing, and low and behold he **** near did!


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome adventurous weekend! I would book a trip on Orvis 1 drift boat guide services :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: :rotfl: Oh come on guys, It wasnt that bad of rowing. I saw that guy giving Orvis the stink eye all day going down that river. Orvis had enough & decided to take him out :mrgreen: Thanks again for the trip guys, I had a BLAST. Cant wait til the next trip already!!!! Im thinkin the pontoon might be a fun option next time too!!!!

Oh yea, +100 on the great guys at Trout Creek Flies... And + 50 on the dooscher guides with Old moe. I dont thnik we saw one of their guides all day that were even a tiny bit friendly. Just because of that I wont ever book with them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like an adventure! Sorry your full crew didn't make it, but it sounds like some fun.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

LOAH said:


> Sounds like an adventure! Sorry your full crew didn't make it, but it sounds like some fun.


yea, this time im triple checking when i rent anything from here on base.

all kidding aside with orvis1's rowing, he did a fine job for his first time, like i said earlier, the basin is amazing, and after talking about it for a while, i might have to take a week off and hit the boulders also! ive never really high country fished, and your reports LOAH got me thinking, it was just solidified this weekend thanks to orvis1 and STEVO.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job gentlemen.... the whole boat thing would have scared the hell outta me I'm thinkin. :lol: I'm glad you guys had a good time, I figured you would have had a solid crew of folks going out there. Sorry I couldn't make it. Looking forward to pictures.... how were the toothless friends of yours Koch? Or did you not make it to that location for a bite to eat? :wink:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

haha!! no the fishing was to good to head back that way.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> how were the toothless friends of yours Koch? Or did you not make it to that location for a bite to eat? :wink:


You wouldnt by chance be talking about that special place (I wont mention it) but starts with "Mikes" and ends with "assstrolounge" would ya? :lol:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like the Green has really gone downhill. There was a time when 17-18" was average.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

pics, orvis1 has the rest of the pictures.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That bow!! :shock: one of the fattest I've ever seen. Must be those potato chips I hear about out there! :lol: 

Looks like it was a fun trip guys. No food pictures?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Green River










Brown Trout










Stevo hooks up










The drift boat I almost had to buy!










Kokonut's bow










Orvis1 Bow


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work, guys. Looks like I need to quit ignoring the basin. Some worthy catches I'm seeing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice work, guys. Looks like I need to quit ignoring the basin. Some worthy catches I'm seeing.


In my best jedi voice....

"there is nothing for you to see there " :mrgreen:

I don't think .45 would be to happy about this...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds Like a great trip guy. Man those fish are nice.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the great photos and report.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I don't think .45 would be to happy about this...


What....? Oh, I don't mind if you guy's fish the Green.... :O•-:

I do enjoy the reports with pictures.....you know, pictures of fish, tents, food..(ya, where is the food?)

Did 'all' of you guy's sleep in that little tent ? :wink:  _/O -_O- -oooo- :mrgreen:


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Hows the diamond mountain road this year? I passed the turnoff, and was wondering about whether or not I'd make it in there in a Civic. needless to say, I didn't want to risk it, and caught some spawners in a trib instead. looks like you guys had a good day. get any thing on top on big nasties? Got a few to eat chernobyls a week ago


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Tony said:


> Hows the diamond mountain road this year? I passed the turnoff, and was wondering about whether or not I'd make it in there in a Civic. needless to say, I didn't want to risk it, and caught some spawners in a trib instead. looks like you guys had a good day. get any thing on top on big nasties? Got a few to eat chernobyls a week ago


I was in my car you are good to go... I went down after them mainly on buggers and scuds.. Wish that place wasn't so far away but all the great ones are. :mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish guys. Love the one with the hump. Where did you catch that one?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

got it up on one of the basin lakes


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My fish can eat your best fish!  
Them are some sweet fish you guys caught. Thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Great pics!

I am wiping the drool off my chin and planning my trip to the green 8)


----------

